# Miami Heat vs. OKC



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Now we've done this before. Just post who you think is gonna win and how the series is gonna turn out. I personally like Miami so I think they r gonna win and I think that the series is gonna turn out 4-3 Miami. LeBron and D-Wade got this. I think that they've learned from last years loss and that they r gonna come back and be on a mission to win it all.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

4-3 OKC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

4-0 OKC (I can wish right?:fingersx


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

It's going to game 7 and I'm from Miami so yeah miami got this!!!! But okc is going to be a heck of a match especially they beat the spurs at home!! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Miami all the way baby 5-2


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think it'll be tough but I'd like to see Miami win.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

miami and okc whats that minor league football teams jkin cant wait for football to start


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Me either ^^^^


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Yall nuts?! Miami all the way, Durant's gonna choke under the pressure just like Miami did last year but now they know wat to expect and r ready for it!!! GO MIAMI HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Miami lost game 1 but hopefully game 2 goes in Miami's favor. Tonite is game 2 of the NBA Finals so you might wanna watch.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

LeBron better have his shot on tonight


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

okc got this .. heats good but thunder has heart ..


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Up by 14 now there playing really good Miami that is haha! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see heat come out in game 2 even though both games okc have owned the 2nd half......Miami stayed strong tho and pulled it off.....

the wetter the better


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Game 3 MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

you saw that game!!!!!! we taking the next two for sure!!!!! finish em up fast!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What's up heat fans!!! Okc is playing tough an I give it to them they had a big big lead but you can't stop lbj chalmers and wade! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I am not a fan of either of these teams but the refs freaking suck. It looked more like football out there rather than organized basketball. It also looked like a good percentage more of the non-called fouls were in Miami's favor. Lebron pushes off with his left hand every time and also lowers his shoulder and drives it into defenders when driving the lane. It was not just those things though. They just were not calling anything. I am all for letting them play but dang, if I wanted to watch streetball I would go to the hood.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Game 4 goes to miami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




MIAMI GON WIN!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Hahaha ^^^ we are finishing this tomorrow for sure! Can't wait to party!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Miami wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I was hoping OK would win. But i will hand it to Miami. They sure did have their stuff together last night


----------

